# Paint drying "foggy"?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. I hate when paint stuff doesn't go as planned. I'm painting two resin bodies. Both painted with gray primer this AM. Just now, one got a coat of dark metallic green and one got a coat of black. All primer and paint is Plasti-Kote spray bombs. Paint went on nice and smooth and glossy, and as I walked back to the house carrying the body, I watched a dull haze form and spread over the body. Both times. It was like watching your breath on a window in the cold. What gives? Will this go away as it dries/cures, or did I do something wrong here? ANd if it's wrong, can it be corrected with a Future dip? I HATE stripping botched paint...

thnx in advance

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Humidity?  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

it is kinda hot and humid today... dang.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> and as I walked back to the house carrying the body, I watched a dull haze form and spread over the body.


Were you painting outside or in your garage?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

outside, actually. walked back thru the garage to get in the house. it's much cooler in the house, but the fog/haze happened while i was still outside where it was warm...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me last summer. Talk about a mojo buster!!! I feel your pain!!! In my case, I narrowed it down to humidity and/or bad primer. I still have the can, but will only use it if I want the paint job to look like crap! :lol: Future might bring back the shine, but not as bright as it would be with a good finish to start with, and the cloudiness will still kinda be there. I hate to say strip them, but for a good shine you will most likely need to.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Don't fear the reaper...or Pine Sol*

I would try dipping one of them in Future to see it would bring back your gloss. Knock on wood this has never happened to me...wheeeew that is wierd.

Bob...Pine-Sol is a way of life for me...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

if you took your paint can from the nice ac to the heat outside, it can cause this too. Set the paint can outside a few minutes to acclimate to the temp. Same for letting it cure on the car. The temp change can cause it to wrinkle or haze. Thank God for Pinesol!!!!

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang. i heated the cans in warm water, but i guess that wasn't enough. it's probably 70 degrees inside and 80-85 and humid outside. painting the cool car bodies outside in the heat might just be it. dang dang dang. the paint laid down so nice too...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Let it dry before you do anything Rick. I've had this happen from time to time. It'll probablly work out if you just walk away.

3 coats of Platicote in one day? Tsk tsk tsk... Yer so fired!

IMHO it's not humidity...it's too much paint trying to gas out at once. It's humidity this and humifity that. The great unseen nemisis....LMAO!!!! I live in the dump zone of the Pacific rain forest and never have any trouble at all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*OK, so, believe it or not, I think I fixed it, kinda...*

I rubbed at it a little with a soft cloth. Then I scraped a little THROUGH the cloth... and some of the haze came off. I was reminded of something I asked Bill about once, and it worked... I had used nail polish remover to get a nail-polish-painted number off a door, and it left the door hazy. Bill told me the haze would probably polish out to a degree. I rubbed it with good old white toothpaste and buffed it and it looked a lot better. So I applied the same idea here...

This is the dull side. Don't know if you can tell, this kind of thing is VERY hard to capture on camera (unless, of course, you're trying to hide it):










See the front of the door? The whole side of the car is kinda dull like that.

Now this is the side I polished and buffed with good old Crest.










The haze is gone. The paint isn't wet-looking shiny, but it's shiny. Best of all, I don't have to strip it. 

ANd it smells minty fresh too!

Now, Bill, tell me, since I'm obviously doing this wrong... How long should a lacquer spray bomb coat be allowed to dry before the next coat? I though lacquer dried really fast so it was OK to move on after a few hours. I have a primed Thunderbird waiting for a coat of silver, and I'd like to avoid doing this again...

thanx!

--rick

edit:



Bill Hall said:


> 3 coats of Platicote in one day? Tsk tsk tsk... Yer so fired!


just for the record, it was only 2 coats, not 3--one primer, one color. in the original post, when i said "both times", i was referring to the fact that it happened to two different cars. still... when is it safe to do a color coat over the primer?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> ...IMHO it's not humidity...


You're correct about it not being humidity, Bill. It is actually the fault of *GLOBAL WARMING! * Why didn't we listen to Al while there was still a chance? 


LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

great color for that body! :thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Metallica?*

Oh man, it's a feel thing around here Rick. I always go with the sticky/tacky rule. Generally I'll spray something else with the same amount of coats, like a box or a can er whatever is not moving in the vacinity. The proverbial test shot. That way I can stick my finger in it anytime I want to. 

I like all paint to be dry to the touch...no sticky fingerprint when ya give it an honest poke. (With the exception of wet in wet techniques which is another onion.) Another good test for primer is; "Will your fingernail nick it with a light touch?" 

In all reality it could easily have been a bad can. Given that yer already buffing with toothpaste, I'd say it's sufficiently cured. Over the years I've had many bad cans and even entire case lots go bad.

You did shake the can frequently didnt ya? :tongue:

Metallics have a habit of seperating quickly. In the automotive world the metalic and the clear are two seperate coats, hence the term "two stage". 
In the bomb can universe everything is poured into the can as a "one shot" product. Stratafication in the can begins almost immediately so ya gotta rattle it as you work to keep the clear, color, metallic, and propellant mixed into suspension.

Been there and done that myself. Set a can of heavy metallic down after a nice coat, fidgetted with some stuff around the shop waiting for it to flash off, came back and forgot to re-shake the can....whooooooops!

I got a million excuses ...some may actually apply or be useful.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You're all wrong...*



resinmonger said:


> You're correct about it not being humidity, Bill. It is actually the fault of *GLOBAL WARMING! *


If we've learned anything by now... we should all know this is Bush's fault.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> If we've learned anything by now... we should all know this is Bush's fault.


Ya if he would have stopped Adam and Eve instead of letting them eat that bloody apple....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

On a serious Note its too much hardener in the resin body mixed with the heat. you have to really make sure Resin is free of all extra release agents or it will fog your project every time.. How come you dumbasses didn't know that ? Jebbers.. Speaking of Jebbers where the heck is Joez?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

is there a way to dull down or flaten clear with out buying auto paint made that way 
thanks kevin


----------

